# need help cant differentiate led pi holes from pwo pin holes on the motherboard



## attilavip (Sep 14, 2010)

does it hurt if i mistakingly misplaced a pow pin in an led pin hole or vice versa on the mother board cause someone scared me it will damage the motherboard is that true and if so how to differentiate between two i dont have the mother board manual it is a gateway thogh


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you referring to the connector for the front panel controls? (power & reset sw, HDD and power LED)Unless you are holding the power switch in at all times, I doubt anything will be damaged. Worst case, you could take out an LED driver.
The pinout is usually marked right on the board, though you may need a light and magnifier to see the markings.
If not use a search engine to find your manual online. The motherboard make and model should be stenciled onto the board itself.


----------

